# wood wheel bike



## spoker (Aug 25, 2021)

miami wood wheel,is this a bike for the wheelman site?never heard of it


----------



## locomotion (Aug 25, 2021)

Nice bike. What is the badge on it?

Unbend the front fork. Repair and straighten both rims and it's a killer bike.


----------



## Blue Streak (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## locomotion (Aug 25, 2021)

spoker said:


> miami wood wheel,is this a bike for the wheelman site?never heard of it
> 
> View attachment 1467714




somewhat close to the frame design on Eagle bikes with that "C" close to the head tube in between the frame tubes


----------



## bentwoody66 (Aug 25, 2021)

For sale?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 25, 2021)

bentwoody66 said:


> For sale?



Coming up for auction...


----------



## locomotion (Aug 25, 2021)

what auction?


----------



## bentwoody66 (Aug 25, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Coming up for auction...



I expect to see it in your stable real soon Brant.


----------



## locomotion (Aug 26, 2021)

bentwoody66 said:


> I expect to see it in your stable real soon Brant.



Will have to see about that 😇
It's going to be in someone's stable, but who's will be determined in 11 days !


----------



## bentwoody66 (Aug 26, 2021)

So where is this auction? Can someone personal message me the details?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 26, 2021)

bentwoody66 said:


> So where is this auction? Can someone personal message me the details?







__





						Auction Unavailable
					





					lutherauctions.hibid.com


----------



## pedal4416 (Aug 26, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A lot of great stuff including that bike in that auction!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 26, 2021)

"I want some custom chairs."
"Oh, what are you looking for? Antique, art deco, bauhaus?"
"THEY MUST BE IN THE SHAPE OF THE HUMAN HAND!"


----------



## biker (Aug 26, 2021)

spoker said:


> miami wood wheel,is this a bike for the wheelman site?never heard of it
> 
> View attachment 1467714



You won't get it now and neither will I.


----------



## bikebozo (Aug 26, 2021)

The other bike looks like a good one ,to bid on ,


----------



## HEMI426 (Aug 26, 2021)

Why not just bid until it makes you uncomfortable then quit or maybe you will win the bike. I understand people not wanting other people knowing about an auction. At a car show I went in the middle of the V-dubs and told some people about the VW Auction Sept. 4th by Kevin Wheeler Auctions and a few guys got mad I told everyone outloud. I told them just bid until it makes no sense to your budget. Believe me alot more people know about these auctions than you think.


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 26, 2021)

bikebozo said:


> The other bike looks like a good one ,to bid on ,



I agree. Speedo. Maybe a 2 speed. Silver rays. Heck yes!


----------



## bikebozo (Aug 26, 2021)

There are a lot of people that buy bikes at auction , most have never heard of the CABE, or the new wheelmen , . Lots of people have money to spend ,AND do not worry about cost !


----------



## spoker (Aug 26, 2021)

im bidding what ever it takes to buy both bikes,2 blocks from my house no shipping sorry guys


----------



## biker (Aug 27, 2021)

spoker said:


> im bidding what ever it takes to buy both bikes,2 blocks from my house no shipping sorry guys



Not anymore.


----------



## spoker (Aug 28, 2021)

it worked!!


----------



## hzqw2l (Aug 30, 2021)

Other bike looks like a partial Hawthorne Zep.

Good luck.


----------



## spoker (Aug 30, 2021)

bidding is goin up,looks like its gonna bring a grand or 1200,but there is a 15 % buyers fee and 7,5 sales tax,could get spenddy!just sayin....


----------



## spoker (Aug 30, 2021)

hzqw2l said:


> Other bike looks like a partial Hawthorne Zep.
> 
> Good luck.



whydoes it?i dint think its a zep at all,there pretty common..


----------



## spoker (Aug 30, 2021)

11 bids and its still a week til the sale!!


----------



## hzqw2l (Aug 30, 2021)

spoker said:


> whydoes it?i dint think its a zep at all,there pretty common..



Maybe because it has most of the features of this bike.








						1938 Hawthorne Zep - Picture #1 - Dave's Vintage Bicycles
					

1938 Hawthorne Zep - Picture #1



					www.nostalgic.net
				




Missing carrier...fenders...bars...stem

Hence, partial....Zep


----------



## spoker (Aug 30, 2021)

hzqw2l said:


> Maybe because it has most of the features of this bike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i was gonna buy it but i just got my c to c permit so th money will go along with that


----------



## spoker (Aug 30, 2021)

spoker said:


> i was gonna buy it but i just got my c to c permit so th money will go along with that



although i dissagree with u thanks for the response!


----------



## dave the wave (Aug 30, 2021)

someone is waiting to snipe on the hawthorne at the last minute of the auction.stainless fenders,chainguard and rack and a 2 speed shifter,locking fork ? i'd say its pretty deluxe than a regular painted model.that bike will end up close to $1000 if not over.   https://lutherauctions.hibid.com/ca...-fine-art-auction---noon-cst/?cpage=2&ipp=100 https:/media.hibid.com/img.axd?id=7119725845&wid=&p=&ext=&w=0&h=0&t=&lp=&c=True&wt=False&sz=Max&rt=0&checksum=MyLXCVtA9/TzV8tZLSH4x99UqLhp0ZZZ


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 31, 2021)

Like John said above some incorrect parts--including the fenders. It is a '38 Zep though. Here's mine for reference. V/r Shawn


----------



## spoker (Sep 3, 2021)

fenders were a gealer option much more desiersable than the painted ones!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 3, 2021)

spoker said:


> fenders were a gealer option much more desiersable than the painted ones!



Do you have proof of that? I’ve never seen a genuine Zep with those fenders-in fact they look later and after market to me


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 3, 2021)

I see that international shipping can be arranged 🤔...I dread to think at what cost!?!?!?


----------



## spoker (Sep 4, 2021)

wont be nothing left of it with any shipping,to fragile to with stand the shipping geeks!


----------



## KevinsBikes (Sep 4, 2021)

Thats a cool bike - thanks for sharing!


----------



## spoker (Sep 5, 2021)

bidding is heating up on both bikes on tracy luther auctions and sale isnt till monday during the day,shipping?good luck


----------



## dave the wave (Sep 6, 2021)

https://lutherauctions.hibid.com/ca...-fine-art-auction---noon-cst/?cpage=2&ipp=100     Lot 157  $2400 for the Hawthorne WOW ! bike with after market parts are worth money!  lot 158 $1500 for the Miami


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 6, 2021)

dave the wave said:


> https://lutherauctions.hibid.com/ca...-fine-art-auction---noon-cst/?cpage=2&ipp=100     Lot 157  $2400 for the Hawthorne WOW ! bike with after market parts are worth money!  lot 158 $1500 for the Miami



That's minus tax and auction fees. I didn't give much more than that for the original paint bike I have. Be interesting to see what the final numbers are but I think someone is already over the money on the Zep


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 6, 2021)

spoker said:


> im bidding what ever it takes to buy both bikes,2 blocks from my house no shipping sorry guys



Did you get them??


----------



## spoker (Sep 7, 2021)

15%buyers fee and 7.5 sales tax on top of the winning bid,no thanks!


----------



## hzqw2l (Sep 7, 2021)

Miami sold for 1500.

Zep sold for 2400.

Good money for some parts....


----------



## biker (Sep 7, 2021)

Looks like that Miami has a Vitalic rear tire.


----------



## spoker (Sep 8, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Did you get them??



no,i looked at them in person,hawthorne was ok,the miami was pretty bad,the wood wheels were broken apart in more than one place,just a very rough bike


----------

